# Feed: Particle size



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Finding the balance in layer feed composition


A test on the effects of physical feed form and feed particle size on the performance and egg quality of laying hens, was conducted at the Islamic Azad University in Iran.




A total of 480 Hy-line (W-36) hens at 27 weeks of age were assigned to 6 treatments in 8 replicates per treatment and 10 birds per replicate.

The factors examined were on physical feed form: mash and pellet, as well as on corn particle size: fine, medium and coarse with 3, 6 and 9 mm screen size.

Hens fed fine mash diets appeared to show 1.3-3.7 lower egg production compared to other treatments. Feed intake and egg weight were superior in hens fed pelleted diets, compared with those on mash diets. Feed intake was lower for hens fed fine-ground corn (3-mm screen) than for hens fed medium and coarse ground corn in mash diets, but not in pellet diets. Feed conversion ratio (FCR) was higher for hens fed pellets than for hens fed mash. The FCR was improved in hens fed coarse mash compared to hens fed pellet with fine corn particles.

There was a decreasing trend in FCR with increasing corn particle size. Hens fed the pellet diets showed increased bodyweight gain. Egg shell percentage was significantly reduced when screen size was increased from 6 to 9 mm. Pellet feed decreased albumen and increased yolk percentage and Haugh unit compared to mash feed. Increasing screen size from 3 to 9 mm enhanced Haugh unit.

Results of this experiment showed that, although egg weight and feed intake were increased, FCR was worse for pellet diets. Increasing corn particle size tended to improve performance parameters. Feed form and particle size had significant effects on egg quality.

Source: S.N. Mousavi, Department of Animal Science, Islamic Azad University, Varamin, Iran 

Proceedings of the XIVth European Poultry Conference, June 2014, Stavanger, Norway 

World Poultry


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Great post, currently feeding my Marans Purina all Flock crumbles, next bag might be pellets. I don't feed lay mash, I have a quiet and tame rooster and want to keep him. I do have oyster shell out but the girls are not laying yet, only 2 have red combs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm feeding All Flock too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've always fed my birds crumbles.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mine have pellets and crumbles available at all times.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I feed layer pellets and flock raiser along with a little cracked corn and most of the leftovers.I have found that there's less waste with the pellets.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, that's why I switched to pellets from crumbles, less waste.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I will switch to Purina all Flock pellets when I buy again. My chickens won't even eat bread, only thing they eat are feed, scratch and grapes! They are Marans about 5 months old. No eggs yet, roo just learned to crow!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I did crumbles up until about 18 months ago when I found they put on better weight with pellets. I have really not seen a difference, but they are less messy. I believe that with pellets the chickens need a good water supply.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I have been feeding pellets with noticable less waste as well flock raiser for the newbies layer for the older girls


----------

